# In a need of Scramble algorithm without cycle breaks



## icetea666 (Aug 9, 2009)

As in topic title,i need a scramble algorithm for BLD solve,without cycle breaks.

I need this for step-by-step memorization training.And i think that this is the best way?

I tried search button but didn't found anything


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

so make one? lol it's not as hard as you'd think. just scramble and look and see if there is a break. if there is, fix it. 

problem = solved.


----------

